# 6 - #2 Montgomery Step-in(fully modified) for sale



## wmduckman (Jan 25, 2003)

These traps are reworked. I sand blasted the Formula 1 dip off. I rebuilt the notches in the pans, milled a nite-latch(.020"x.020") step in them, and milled the dog square. The pans and pan posts are drilled and reamed for the #10 machine screws. I laminated the jaws, bubble welded the jaws tips, fill welded the hole in the end of the frame where the factor chain was, D-ring base plates were on them when I bought them. The Montgomery's are welded on the cross frame. I believe the chain's are #2 machine chain. There are 3 swivels and about 16"-18" of chain each trap. I want to sell these, and buy new Victor #3 soft-catch.














6 - #2 Montgomery Step-in $72.00 or $12.50 each plus actual shipping. Post Office or bank money orders only.


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

are these good for fox/yote?


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

hoyt shooter

That trap would do very nicely for you as both a fox and coyote trap


----------



## wmduckman (Jan 25, 2003)

sold


----------

